
Amazon to launch Pantry to take on Costco, Sam's - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101271038
======
kbouw
I expected them to make this move once I found out they were beginning to
dabble into same day shipping. No need for commodity stores like costco and
sam's when I can get the same through amazon (potentially even cheaper) with
same day shipping to my door.

